# Eye color change????



## Charlyn15 (Jan 16, 2020)

I have a 10 week old German Shepard pup, and he seems to have green/grey light eyes. All his other sibilings colored have returned to brown similar to their parents eyes, dad has hazel eyes and mom has dark brown eyes. Would there be a chance he can keep that color of eyes?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

At 10 weeks it is likely they will not change. 

The AKC breed standard: Eyes of medium size, almond shaped, set a little obliquely and not protruding. The color is as dark as possible.

UKC breed standard: EYES The eyes are as dark as possible, of medium size, almond-shaped, and set slightly obliquely. Expression is alert, calm, and intelligent. Eye rims are dark. Fault: Protruding eyes. 

FCI: THE EYES are of medium size, almond-shaped, slightly slanted and not protruding. The colour of the eyes should be as dark as possible.Light, piercing eyes are undesirable since they impair the dog’s impression.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max’s eyes at 8 weeks they were much lighter then they are now and gradually darkened -now dark brown. When the light hits then look reddish brown. Luna’s eye color dark medium and always the same the same.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> Max’s eyes at 8 weeks they were much lighter then they are now and gradually darkened -now dark brown. When the light hits then look reddish brown. Luna’s eye color dark medium and always the same the same.


Whoa! Max's eyes are eerie! What beautiful eyes.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you! The dark eyes sees to have a reddish hue when light hits them. Otherwise they can easily blend into his dark face. They do remind me of certain rock/gem. I can’t think of the name.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> Thank you! The dark eyes sees to have a reddish hue when light hits them. Otherwise they can easily blend into his dark face. They do remind me of certain rock/gem. I can’t think of the name.


Goldstone. It looks like goldstone or garnet. Any way, I'm off topic and their pretty. I hope Kias's eyes get that color, but they probably won't.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Kathryn yes either of those two when the light hits them. when the light hits them a certain way they do look extra cool.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

If they do anything, they'll get darker. My guess is he'll end up with hazel eyes given how they're still grayish and that possibility is already part of his genetics.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

They will probably turn brown, he is still quite young. I've seen the blue hue until 12 weeks often enough.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I imagine you’re going to end up with a light amber colour for his eyes.


----------

